# Order placed



## Short1e

Just placed an order, but when I tried to add the discount code it wasn't doing anything. 

If you fancy throwing in a freebie, I wouldn't say no 

Order Reference is 20131121-2931-19398-4243


----------



## DetailedClean

Hi Short1e,

Just seen this now, after having spoken to you this morning 

Your orders just left us so will be with you tomorrow.

Discount code wasn't applicable on this occasion as the products were already reduced as were on sale... That said send me an email when you next order, will sort something out for you then.


----------

